# WIP Purge-esqu Havoc Squad (Pic Heavy)



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

After finally finishing my first three marines (cheap snap on jobs to decide whether I enjoy painting minis of not) I decided to do a Havoc squad. I have them assembled the way I want and primed, and plan to do them in a Purge-like color scheme. Here is some pictures of what they look like beforehand. I included two pics for some of them because in some cases its easier to see some of the detail with flash and without flash.

This is the full Havoc Squad








Aspiring Champion with Powerfist
















Lascannon Havoc with Knife








Autocannon Havoc with Grenade Pouch








Heavy Bolter Havoc with Pistol
















Missile Launcher Havoc with Knife









They are all missing backpacks, as I chose to add them after I paint the bodies, and the Missile Launcher Havoc is missing his weapon arm because i want to paint his body and weapon separate. Too many good details to mess up if I don't lol. Let me know what you think :biggrin:


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok I know I posted this a long ass time ago, and of course I got really busy with other things and never had time for much hobby. I will be away for another 2 weeks until I can finish this guy up and begin a new one. He is mostly done, except for a little bit of detail work and his back pack, so I thought I'd give a little bit of an update. Sorry about the long wait to anyone who is actually subscribed to this lol. Here are the pics:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

very nice, iv always liked The Purge colour scheme
im actually using The Purge for the colour scheme for my newly started warrirors of chaos army http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=63816

the green on yours is quite bright, but it works, i do my green with dark angels green first, then catachan green leaving dark angels green inthe recesses and then i highlight with camo green then wash with devlan mud


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

yanlou said:


> very nice, iv always liked The Purge colour scheme
> im actually using The Purge for the colour scheme for my newly started warrirors of chaos army http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=63816
> 
> the green on yours is quite bright, but it works, i do my green with dark angels green first, then catachan green leaving dark angels green inthe recesses and then i highlight with camo green then wash with devlan mud


Yea, when i was looking at colors on the website, some of the greens do not look green at all, and so i thought I would be able to pull it off. But I read later that Catachan and rotting flesh make it really easy to make the right colors. Oh well, I actually like the color scheme I have right now.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

A few things:
1. As has been said your green is quite bright. Traditionally the Purge uses quite a dark, muted green.
2. Your highlights are very sharp, personally I am a fan of more subtle highlights
3. The weapon that you called a Heavy Stubber is actually a Reaper Autocannon
4. Look into guides on how to take photos. Trust me, the better your photos are the more likely people are to comment on them and to give accurate advice

Otherwise the model looks quite nice.

EDIT: These are the kind of greens that you should be going for:


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

wombat_tree said:


> A few things:
> 1. As has been said your green is quite bright. Traditionally the Purge uses quite a dark, muted green.
> 2. Your highlights are very sharp, personally I am a fan of more subtle highlights
> 3. The weapon that you called a Heavy Stubber is actually a Reaper Autocannon
> ...


Thanks for the clarifications on the weapon. And yea, I just could never figure out exactly how to get the right green. But I do like what I've come up with, so I may just rename them and keep it. I don't know. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

actually its just a autocannon, reapers are only on termis.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

PapaSmurf124 said:


> Yea, when i was looking at colors on the website, some of the greens do not look green at all, and so i thought I would be able to pull it off. But I read later that Catachan and rotting flesh make it really easy to make the right colors. Oh well, I actually like the color scheme I have right now.


thanks, i would suggest washing the green areas with devlan mud or badab black, just to darken the green and add shading


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

yanlou said:


> thanks, i would suggest washing the green areas with devlan mud or badab black, just to darken the green and add shading


lol I completely forgot to do that and I bought the Devlan Mud for that purpose lol. THanks for the reminder


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Time for a long overdue update...

Well, I will be finishing up this Havoc Squad in the current colors, but after a lot of thought, I have decided to go with my own legion, and change my color scheme slightly. I will be adding blue into the current color scheme, possibly completely replacing all the black, although I am not entirely sure if I will be removing black all together. I will be writing their backstory as well as the story for the several special characters my army will feature at a later time. In the mean time, here is my latest finished Havoc, the Autocannon Marine.














































One thing I was particularly proud of was the skull at the tip of his horns. It turned out much better than I expected, and while its hard to tell from the pics, the highlighting and shading that it has I thought was incredible. One thing I learned-Brown Washes kick ass for weather bones.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

PapaSmurf124 said:


> One thing I learned-Brown Washes kick ass for weather bones.


They do indeed.

That is a good skull; as is the one form the auto-cannon.

In fact I like all of the auto-cannon.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> They do indeed.
> 
> That is a good skull; as is the one form the auto-cannon.
> 
> In fact I like all of the auto-cannon.


Thanks. Its all dry brushing on the autocannon. And a little green wash just for fun


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I definitely prefer this new marine over the old one, it was a very good decision to drop the bright green drybrush. 

In my opinion you should wash the model with devlan mud and then paint Catachan green on the shoulder pads but leaving a strip of the original colour around the edges (like on the second image that I posted).


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

yea, that would give it a more muted feel. However, i will be moving away from the Purge feel once my new colors come in the mail. I want a Nurgle/Tzeentch feel for my new legion, as it works the back story the best I think. But idk maybe in the future I'll change the green I use on them to catachan


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Photo scape ... it will help you and it is free. Heres the difference.
No Photoscape









Photoscaped









Just found out about this nifty little bit of software from LTP? checked it out and is helps tremendously. Totally worth the cost of ... free. Both are the same exact photo just thought it would help to have a comparison.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Talthewicked said:


> Photo scape ... it will help you and it is free. Heres the difference.
> No Photoscape
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, i def need something like that


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Time for an update. Having finally made myself a desk dedicated to my hobby, it is much easier to paint, not that I dont need to go through the process of setting up paints ans such all the time, because I never have to take it down. Now that I have received my blues for my new scheme, I began about 2 days ago, with about 2-3 hours a day for painting. I am now as satisfied as I'm going to be with the armor highlighting on the Lascannon Havoc. His Lascannon is also painted exactly how I want it. I am by no means done with this marine, but here are some WIP pics of him. Enjoy, and comment!!


----------



## atatjacob1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice Havoc Squad


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

atatjacob1 said:


> Nice Havoc Squad


Thanks. Still have two more to do once I finish up this one. Rocket Launcher and Aspiring Champ, then its on to my Tac/Plague Marines or maybe a side mini from Reaper Minis. Not sure yet


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Update time. I have finished my first go at my new color scheme and I am pleased. The thing I didn't like were the Green Gauntlets. Let me know what you think


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The green does not work at all, not just on the gauntlets. Right now you have too many colours on one model and it makes it look very busy. What you need to do when choosing a colour scheme is to pick the main colour that you want to base it on, in the case of this model, blue. After that you decide on what you want for a secondary colour and this one has to generally be something that is a direct contrast from the blue like a reddish colour (similar to the cloth and power cables that you did) and this second colour won't be used nearly as much as the primary colour but more than any other. Finally you go for a 3rd colour which will pull them together. For example, here is a term I painted up for my Tsons:










Steel blue is the primary colour and as you can see it the the colour with the most coverage on the model. The secondary colour is the gold which is used on all of the trim but still doesn't cover as much of the model as the blue. The third colour is the boltgun areas like the claws and gun. Again, covers a fair bit but not as much as the other two. Doing a model in this manner will cover 90% of a model and make it look quite good and you will only need to add complimentary colours to minor details to make them pop (good example of this is the orange eye on the knee or the green helmet on the rack). The key to details and these minor colours is a colour wheel in order to get complimentary colours happening, you don't want your details to clash too much. The green helmet on my term works because that is the ONLY green on the model. If I had used that green as one of the 3 primary colours it would have looked awful as it clashes too much with the blue.

You are off to a great start so don't take this as kicking you down or anything. This was advice that I got almost word for word when I started. In fact, my first model was far and away the most horrible thing you will ever see and I keep it to this day to remind myself of how I started off. If you keep at it and try the advice given to you, you will amaze yourself at how quickly you improve.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

The Wraithlord said:


> The green does not work at all, not just on the gauntlets. Right now you have too many colours on one model and it makes it look very busy. What you need to do when choosing a colour scheme is to pick the main colour that you want to base it on, in the case of this model, blue. After that you decide on what you want for a secondary colour and this one has to generally be something that is a direct contrast from the blue like a reddish colour (similar to the cloth and power cables that you did) and this second colour won't be used nearly as much as the primary colour but more than any other. Finally you go for a 3rd colour which will pull them together. For example, here is a term I painted up for my Tsons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding. I actually really appreciate the advice. I have no painting/artistic training, I'm just going off what I see, hear, and fine. I was looking to try to tie in the green, but as it does not work I will continue to change it. I will choose my colors more carefully on the next model. I am def staying with the Tzeentch theme of blue. Now, would it be a stretch to use Green as the secondary color and forgo the gold, and use gold as the tertiary color? Thanks again for the advice


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

So its been a very long time since I have updated once again. Unfortunately I have no pictures to show today. I have been very busy as of late, with school starting up again and such. My work on my CSM will possibly come to an even slower grind, as I have picked up Warmachine, since it is a little cheaper to get started and requires so much less to have a decent game. With the new plastic Cryx set on pre-order, as well as a plastic Warjack kit, a Warcaster and a squad of Bane Knights on their way, I will be very busy with them to attempt to get my force painted so I may join in the club I have joined on my campus. I have also picked up Honor Guard training for my AFROTC detachment, which will also take up a good bit of time. This year will be an intense balancing act, this is for sure. I'm hoping to definitely try to get some serious work done on the CSM, but right now, they will be slower.

As for an update on the painting status for this squad, the squads Aspiring Champion just finished receiving his basecoat and most of his shadowing. This is taking so long because of how busy I have been and because I am trying out the layer blending technique on him with incredibly thin paints. Since I was painting over black, it is taking forever, and do not plan to do this for my table top army every again, except on heros or nice pieces, such as my DP.


----------

